# Unfair rating for open container & dog issue?



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

Like what are you supposed to do when you explain to a rider that they can't have an open container in the car and they screw you with a low rating?

So i go to pick up a rider, he isn't there and i wait a few minutes and he finally comes out.
The guy in St Louis has a small dog walking with him and is carrying a six pack of beer and drinking one.
I tell him i can't drive him with an open container in the car and he begins to tell me how he does it all the time in Vegas. I told him he can request another ride if he wants to but he says no and poors it out.
Then he tells me he wants to bring his dog. A Pomeranian.
I ask him if its a service dog and he says yes. So i ask him what disability he needs the dog for and he says mental issues.
He is totally BS me but i let him bring the dog. He feeds me the line that he is a big tipper and will take care of me as he always does at the end.
No problems really, no arguing just setting the rules and i allow him to take the dog as i have to even though i know he is lying about it being a service dog.

Its a 25 mile ride, good conversation, no issues, I thank him he thanks me.
I give him 5 stars.

I see later he didn't tip and also gave me a totally unfair 2 star rating.
Whats a driver to do?
Can i report him? How?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

"Dear jeffbeck27,

We have investigated your complaint and found no wrongdoing on the part of the rider. Occassional low ratings are nothing to be worried about because they are averaged out over the long term.

Expert drivers faced with situations such as this will offer doggie treats and even complimentary grooming services. We suggest you consider putting forth more effort to please the customer.

Sincerely,
Uber Support Team"


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

It is illegal for you to ask what purpose a service dog serves. That is personal health information and protected by law. There is no way to tell if a service dog is valid, but in California at least you can require that they be dressed appropriately, with the service dog vest. I know I see signs at businesses all the time requiring service dogs to wear the service dog vest. Maybe that true elsewhere too. You can buy a service dog vest on Ebay though.

I wouldn't worry about the low rating. It happens, and it all averages out.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The Department of Justice also offers this guidance for businesses:
"When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform. Staff cannot ask about the person's disability, require medical documentation, require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog, or ask that the dog demonstrate its ability to perform the work or task."

Quoted from
https://www.tbbf.org/service-dog-questions/


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MHR said:


> The Department of Justice also offers this guidance for businesses:
> "When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform. Staff cannot ask about the person's disability, require medical documentation, require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog, or ask that the dog demonstrate its ability to perform the work or task."
> 
> Quoted from
> https://www.tbbf.org/service-dog-questions/


This can be different state by state. In NY you are not allowed to ask at all, period. You can say "Is that a service dog" but if they say yes no further questions allowed.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Seamus said:


> This can be different state by state. In NY you are not allowed to ask at all, period. You can say "Is that a service dog" but if they say yes no further questions allowed.


Well that's asinine seeing as how federal law says you can ask 2 questions. Oh well, State's rights and all that I'm guessing.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jeffbeck27 said:


> Like what are you supposed to do when you explain to a rider that they can't have an open container in the car and they screw you with a low rating?
> 
> So i go to pick up a rider, he isn't there and i wait a few minutes and he finally comes out.
> The guy in St Louis has a small dog walking with him and is carrying a six pack of beer and drinking one.
> ...


Happens all the time with open container, trying to stuff extra people in the car, etc.etc. Those people will often downrate you. Either cancel before the ride starts or just don't worry about the inevitable happening. If you want to report them do it immediately after the ride in case instead of downrating you they move up to more seriously screwing you by reporting you as impaired to give you the FU for spoiling their fun.


----------



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

Ok i get it, Bend over as far as you can and hold your ankles, take a deep breath and get ready to be F ed.

Uber has to change this rating system, thats the bottom line. Its a complete Joke!
5 stars = B & 4 stars = F .....Ridiculous.

AND this service dog SH has got to be addressed.
It should be a requirement BY LAW that a service animal be certified and wear a medallion or badge IF
you are expecting special treatment.
This was not a service dog and this guy was abusing the system because he new he could.

I guess as a driver you need to rate passengers either 5 stars as most are and deserve it and any passengers with issues a 1 Star.
This should be obvious to Uber since a big majority of our clients are under the influence.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

Service animals do have to be "certified". It has to be required by a doctor that a person needs their dog. There really isn't any other way to "certify" a person's need or the dog itself. Who is more qualified than a doctor to determine the need for a service dog? Some dogs are specially trained, only some, but that's not a certification. It is maddening though.


----------



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

My post wasn't clear, my bad. 
I know a service animal is certified.
I meant to say a certified animal should be required to wear something that shows its certified.
Something to keep any passenger ( like the one i had above ) from lying on the spot.
Sure someone could fake it but that would require another step of planing by the passenger most wouldn't do.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You sure need to pick a service dog of a breed that doesn't shed and keep it on your lap if you are going to bring it in my car. I've had someone let a freaking dog jump up on the seat with muddy paws and have a party back there. If you just came from a pool or have a dog that's on a leash I won't even slow down. That ride will be cancelled in the blink of an eye...


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Most of the board blather about the service dog subject is B.S.

Pax shows up with a dog, carry the dog. Asking any questions, even just the two legally permitted ones, might irritate the pax and you get a minimum week deactivation, a can't win situation. Dont even ask.
My experience as anyway..

If a pax even question a driver request about their behavior, cancel the request and move on.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jeffbeck27 said:


> Ok i get it, Bend over as far as you can and hold your ankles, take a deep breath and get ready to be F ed.
> 
> Uber has to change this rating system, thats the bottom line. Its a complete Joke!
> 5 stars = B & 4 stars = F .....Ridiculous.
> ...


So yes, when it comes to animals you can get lied to by a pax making it up and there isn't anything you can do about it.

The key, if you don't want dogs in the car, is not to deny the ride because of the dog. That can and has gotten people deactivated. RATHER, don't stop in the first place. As you pull up and see a dog don't stop, keep going. Cancel the ride and if Uber ever questioned you (which they won't) tell them you had a sudden onset of explosive diarrhea and had to get to a bathroom immediately.

Or, do as I do, drive every animal gladly.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I've got nearly 600 rides (not a lot) and only one person has asked me to carry a dog. And I live in a very dog-oriented city, especially my neighborhood and all along the beach. I don't know what the norm is but as long as it's this infrequent, I'll take dogs. I like dogs, I just don't want dog hair getting all over the next pax and me get blamed for it. However, if the dog is wet, or the person, I will cancel.

I'm waiting for the day I take a pool rider with a dog and the next pool rider doesn't like it....I'll get blamed for that, too.

A friend called for an Uber and then texted the driver to see if she could bring her dog and he said only in a crate.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Preemptive one star. I smile say it's all good then I one star their azz. The drink thing you handled correctly though... Don't say anything about the dog but you must 1 star all dogs unless obv blind, cane, person is signing etc... Young hippies ONE STAR!

Me I get 5 stars mostly in these instances. Turn the tables, show no mercy. (after the fact)


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> "Dear jeffbeck27,
> 
> We have investigated your complaint and found no wrongdoing on the part of the rider. Occassional low ratings are nothing to be worried about because they are averaged out over the long term.
> 
> ...


You forgot free pet massage!


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

The ADA also allows miniature horses as service animals. Hopefully none of you have to load one into your Prius.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

JesusisLord777 said:


> The ADA also allows miniature horses as service animals. Hopefully none of you have to load one into your Prius.


That would be so hilarious it would almost be worth destroying my car with the hooves, just to get the video.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> That would be so hilarious it would almost be worth destroying my car with the hooves, just to get the video.


That video would be instantly viral. "Uber Driver forced to take horse!"


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

FinerThings said:


> It is illegal for you to ask what purpose a service dog serves. That is personal health information and protected by law. There is no way to tell if a service dog is valid, but in California at least you can require that they be dressed appropriately, with the service dog vest. I know I see signs at businesses all the time requiring service dogs to wear the service dog vest. Maybe that true elsewhere too. You can buy a service dog vest on Ebay though.


A lot of incorrect information here.

You can't ask someone what their specific disability is, but you can ask two specific question. (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability? and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform?

No, a service dog is not required to wear a vest or have any kind identification. That includes in California. Anyone that requires it is breaking federal laws.

https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html



Seamus said:


> This can be different state by state. In NY you are not allowed to ask at all, period. You can say "Is that a service dog" but if they say yes no further questions allowed.


Show me the specific New York state laws that says the only thing you're allowed to ask is if it's a service dog. Federal law is the law. You can ask those two questions in any state.



FinerThings said:


> Service animals do have to be "certified". It has to be required by a doctor that a person needs their dog. There really isn't any other way to "certify" a person's need or the dog itself. Who is more qualified than a doctor to determine the need for a service dog? Some dogs are specially trained, only some, but that's not a certification. It is maddening though.


No, they don't need to be "certified". No, it's not required by a doctor that a person needs a service dog. Not according to the law. Where are you getting this information from or are you just making it up as you go?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

jeffbeck27 said:


> Whats a driver to do?
> Can i report him? How?


Presumably it didn't affect your rating majorly. I think the best thing is just to just forget about it and move on, I'm guessing we've all had things like this happen at some point. AFAIK Uber will never change ratings like this at a drivers request. Lyft seems a bit more accommodating if the driver has a reasonable argument about an unfair rating.


----------



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

Lyft seems to be more Driver friendly by a hair. jmo in my experience .
They seem to want to work with drivers while Ubers stance seems like your easier to replace than deal with.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

jeffbeck27 said:


> Like what are you supposed to do when you explain to a rider that they can't have an open container in the car and they screw you with a low rating?
> 
> So i go to pick up a rider, he isn't there and i wait a few minutes and he finally comes out.
> The guy in St Louis has a small dog walking with him and is carrying a six pack of beer and drinking one.
> ...


This is on you friend. 
There were plenty red flags. You should of cxl'd and submitted the issue and reason for cxling ride immediately.

Service animals = task-performing.


----------



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm learning the hard way.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I had the dink thing happen and I Shirlington shuffled the guy _right to his face_. LolI still got my fee! This was on Uber. I showed up, saw he had shots and a lowball glass (full) and I told him no open container.. he wanted to drink it and bring along the empty bar glasses which is still open container in my state LOL!! I didn't feel like going back and forh five times so I drove off but didn't cancel. He was texting me like he was talking to Uber saying I drove off. So I texted him back that he had an open container, and he admitted it. I kept the ride open for like ten minutes while I took and drove to a LYFT PING. Right before picking up my Lyft rider, I no-showed the Uber guy and I got my cancel fee, I couldn't believe it.

So anyway.. try that. Lol


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

OP know this now: if you ever have to tell a pax no for any reason, expect a bad rating. They are tender beings used to having their way.

I let folks drink in my ride. I know I'd want to on my way to party. Be cool, dont spill and take your empties with ya. They're always super grateful. Very little risk and you make your rider's night. BFD!

I hate when people lie about service dogs! I'm confident I haven't had a legit one yet. But I just roll with it like so much other nonsense the gig doles out. Oh and ratings don't matter!


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

I take all animals whether it's service or not. No questions asked. PAX on occasion to call first to see if I will let them bring their dogs. I let them know I'll take a pig.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

FinerThings said:


> It is illegal for you to ask what purpose a service dog serves. That is personal health information and protected by law. There is no way to tell if a service dog is valid, but in California at least you can require that they be dressed appropriately, with the service dog vest. I know I see signs at businesses all the time requiring service dogs to wear the service dog vest. Maybe that true elsewhere too. You can buy a service dog vest on Ebay though.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the low rating. It happens, and it all averages out.


California CANNOT require any dress. Federal law forbids that.



MHR said:


> Well that's asinine seeing as how federal law says you can ask 2 questions. Oh well, State's rights and all that I'm guessing.


States can make a MORE restrictive law, but not LESS.


----------

